# Thin tail?



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Do Havanese puppies sometimes have thin tails? Do they grow in later, and if so, when?

Every picture I've seen of Havanese tails show beautiful plumes. Baci has wonderful, thick hair everywhere except his tail.

He's lying down in this picture. It's so hard to get a picture of his tail as it's always in motion!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe he's a late plumer :biggrin1: Not to worry you'll have enough to keep combed when he blows coat. ound: he's a darling.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It will grow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It will geow! I asked the same question when Kodi was a pup... He seemed to have so much less tail hair than some other Havanese puppies I knew. By the time he was an adult, he had a gorgeous plume of a tail. It will get there!!!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Dave, my daughter loves puns and laughed at your reply 

Thanks Heather & Karen for the encouragement! Karen, Kodi's tail is gorgeous. I hope Baci's comes in like that.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Almost every Havapuppy I have seen has a relatively thin tail. I did! But today at 18 months mi plume arches over mi back and almost touches the floor! Mi Popi says, "Ricky you are almost too pretty for your own good!" :biggrin1:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Ah! I was also a little worried because Baci's tail doesn't always arch over his back all the time. But that didn't bother me as much because I'm not planning to show or breed him, and his tail is very expressive. If it's out behind him, he's not so sure about something. Then other times it's straight up in the air and with that white tip he looks like it's his antenna, especially while he's sniffing around the yard.

So maybe it will end up arching over his back more when he's older?

Honestly, I love this little guy so much, it doesn't really matter if his tail stays thin and moves all over the place! I'm just curious.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy's skinny little puppy tail. I wondered too! It will change.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Here's a better picture from the laundry room today.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Correct picture (I think)


----------

